# knuckle joint replacement



## clubman (Sep 3, 2007)

I have to get this done in a few weeks and to my dismay, I have read I cannot drive for at least 6 weeks, then after exercises etc., normal use can take up to two months. I quizzed the hospital at my pre op. but was told I'd be informed of details at the time of the procedure. It is just one knuckle. I'm worried how to cope with this aftermath as we have no family or "suitable" friends to do all the bits and pieces of everyday life as my wife is mostly housebound and cannot do housework etc. Has anyone out there had this op. and can tell me it's not nearly as bad as I'm dreading for such a small thing?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A knuckle to me is a finger joint, but you obviously mean another, Liz had her knees done a year apart, masses of pain and difficulty getting about for while, she has restricted bends to both knees so can no longer ride a bike, and struggles on some stairs, but she no longer has pain.

If you are struggling with the domestic side of things I'm sure help will be available, but not sure how to get it, citizens advice might be useful to you.

*Link to Citizens advice near you in Helensburgh*

Sorry I cannot be of more help to you.


----------



## clubman (Sep 3, 2007)

yes I do mean a finger knuckle joint. I would expect to have all these problems with a knee or hip op but surely not just a wee finger!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

clubman said:


> yes I do mean a finger knuckle joint. I would expect to have all these problems with a knee or hip op but surely not just a wee finger!


Get one of these just don't change gear on corners and you might be fine, a lot of people drive with their palms anyway, with power steering it's little or now effort.

You don't say which hand or why you need this op, and I never heard of a replacement knuckle anyway.


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

I'm looking at having to get both thumb joints removed (osteoarthritis) and the gap stuffed with a tendon they take from your arm. It appears to be very invasive, time in plaster then a series of splints - could be up to 4 months of problems for each hand plus rehab for up to a year. Of course you have to be VERY careful during recovery - we take our hands so much for granted! I still work for a living so I really don't know how I'll manage.
I'm in the same position as you - no one close to lean on. I'm thinking I'll have to get home help in - perhaps the council will help. Practicing avoidance at the moment and popping lots of NSAIDS to keep the pain at bay. I'm only 49, but trying not to grumble - remembering those much worse off.

I got a lot of information from the web about the proposed procedure and found some videos on Youtube of people's personal experiences. Just remember it's only Dr Google and take it all with a grain of salt. Try Citizen's Advice regarding help during your recovery - fabulous resource!! 
Good luck to you - once its done, it's done - try not to get too tangled in knots. 

Jacquie


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've been taking drugs for joint pain for about ten years, same for asthma, plus a bladder problem, last week I decided to stop taking them all except the bladder one, one of the meds was Diclofenac which is not a good one for the ticker, doc replaced it with Codeine Phosphate, deffo not taking that, was on it once before and it's a bit addictive so best not start.

The long term effect of the meds is wearing off now, I might last the week out before having to go back on them again, but I feel more awake, less drowsy during the day, sleep better and oddly my breathing, sneezing and skin problems seem better, I might try the pain meds on their own.

I hope the ops go well for both of you, and wish you a speedy long term pain free recovery.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Compared to others my joints are good, but almost a week without the drugs is starting to get interesting, knees, Elbows, shoulders, hips, all ache/hurt like crazy, signs of a heavy lifting work life, and sitting between work events as a driver, not good for the old bod, going to try another week perhaps to see if I get worse or used to it, them meds are only for the discomfort I think, take em or not won't make the joints any better except the Diclofenac of course to reduce the inflammation.


----------



## clubman (Sep 3, 2007)

have had the pills and potions, had the steroid jab into the joint but no help. I have haemochromotosis which affect this joint, plus I fell off a ladder 2 years ago, doc said only a sprain, then only found out recently I had broken bits and they had healed all wrong. don't mind the op but its the stuff like not driving for 2 months and difficulties round the house. I just hoped someone had had this and could say it wasn't nearly as bad as I'm thinking.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

I work along side many physiotherapist some of which have done hand therapy sessions in the local hospital you may want to check yours out, you could always pop in and see them and get their thoughts on recovery times and driving problems. You will need the thin rubber gloves to protect the dressing and stitches so you can do things like washing up and showering. 
Anti inflammatory I would try Naproxen - I did not get on with Diclofenec either (mood swings). You could also try the anti inflammatory gels.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

mandyandandy said:


> Anti inflammatory I would try Naproxen - I did not get on with Diclofenec either (mood swings). You could also try the anti inflammatory gels.


Didn't know about the mood swings, but I definitely had them, but now I'm off the Diclofenac I'm pissed off ALL of the time > >


----------

